# Aerial photographs???



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Does anybody know the website were you can see aerial photographs of any Minnesota lakes or towns.
Thanks


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

Recently received a postcard advertisement on aerial views of Minnesota lakes. Website is www.mnlakeviews.com


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

This should be everything that you are looking for.

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/maps/index.html

I think the one you want to click is airphoto, there's a bunch of good resources here. Hope it helps.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.terraserver.com


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Try http://maps.google.com them select the Satellite link in the upper R/H corner.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://terraserver.microsoft.com/

That's the one I use for my hunting/fishing/hiking maps.


----------



## digdog (Aug 8, 2005)

www.angling-technologies.com not free but pretty cheap and lets you add your own waypoints to the imagery and topos


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Try www.virtualearth.msn.com or www.earth.google.com this one is a free download


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Google Earth is awesome!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Yah, isn't it! The only thing and this might be the best technology that we have access to is when you really zoom down to where you can make out cars in driveways it gets kind of fuzzy. Also in certain rural areas its hard to distinguish details real close, but hell for finding waterholes or what not its great.....


----------

